# Honda Hss928Atd speed control



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

My question is I have. Honda HsSS928atd when I move the shift lever to go forward I have to move the lever down some quite a bit to make it go fast is there a way to adjust the gear shifter so when u move out of neutral to forward it goes somewhat forward faster so I don’t have to move lever down all the way?? Thanks


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Check out the post in advance search,under Honda HS928 Operation of Transmission,and see if there is any info.in those post that will answer you question. 



taxihacker said:


> My question is I have. Honda HsSS928atd when I move the shift lever to go forward I have to move the lever down some quite a bit to make it go fast is there a way to adjust the gear shifter so when u move out of neutral to forward it goes somewhat forward faster so I don’t have to move lever down all the way?? Thanks


----------



## TommyZ3 (Dec 29, 2020)

taxihacker said:


> My question is I have. Honda HsSS928atd when I move the shift lever to go forward I have to move the lever down some quite a bit to make it go fast is there a way to adjust the gear shifter so when u move out of neutral to forward it goes somewhat forward faster so I don’t have to move lever down all the way?? Thanks


You want that slow speed if you are trying to park the blower in a tight spot in your garage. Otherwise you don't have the slow speed to park without hitting something.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

There is an adjustment protocol on page 5-17 of the Honda Shop manual. If your machine is still under warranty, they should fix it without any cost.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s all about the crawl. It’s not a hindrance, it’s an advantage.


----------

